# Inspriration



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't live in South Bay. I stumbled across this by accident. I liked it and to share.

[video]https://pvcycling.wordpress.com/2016/06/23/why-youll-probably-never-ever-win-a-bike-race/[/video]


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Sharp writing. Didn't find it so inspiring from a riding perspective. Rancho Palos Verdes - bunch of rich roadies whose cars are worth more than their bikes. Everyone knows that the reverse must be true for cred in the mtb world. ; )


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

veloborealis said:


> Sharp writing. Didn't find it so inspiring from a riding perspective. Rancho Palos Verdes - bunch of rich roadies whose cars are worth more than their bikes. Everyone knows that the reverse must be true for cred in the mtb world. ; )


I didn't see that it was in Rancho Palos Verdes. Just read it on the fly. I was focusing in on a few key sentences that warmed my heart.

Not really sure what being rich has do do with anything. Plenty of rich folks who could also be roadies on this thread you know. Haven't you seen a the Porsche's on the MLC thread!!!? What's wrong with roadies anyway? BTW, there are plenty of rich douche bag mountain bikers out there you know ; ).


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I didn't see that it was in Rancho Palos Verdes. Just read it on the fly. I was focusing in on a few key sentences that warmed my heart.
> 
> Not really sure what being rich has do do with anything. Plenty of rich folks who could also be roadies on this thread you know. Haven't you seen a the Porsche's on the MLC thread!!!? What's wrong with roadies anyway? BTW, there are plenty of rich douche bag mountain bikers out there you know ; ).


1. Very possibly true
2. No
3. Nothing
4. Absolutely

Don't be too alarmed. Just my weak attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

veloborealis said:


> 1. Very possibly true
> 2. No
> 3. Nothing
> 4. Absolutely
> ...


You did seem a bit grouchy earlier. I hope everything came out okay and your all back on track :thumbsup:.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

veloborealis said:


> Sharp writing. Didn't find it so inspiring from a riding perspective. Rancho Palos Verdes - bunch of rich roadies whose cars are worth more than their bikes. Everyone knows that the reverse must be true for cred in the mtb world. ; )


Every time I see a bike on the likes of a Porsche or a Mercedes, I feel a surge of pity for the owners. Obviously haven't got their priorities right, they could have got a much better bike, or a bigger car with room inside for the bike. That's what cars are for, isn't it? Bike transport?

(Tongue firmly in cheek  )


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> ... What's wrong with roadies anyway? ...


Generally way dweebier than mtbrs.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> Generally way dweebier than mtbrs.


Now that's a dweebie statement...lol!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I didn't see that it was in Rancho Palos Verdes. Just read it on the fly. I was focusing in on a few key sentences that warmed my heart.
> 
> Not really sure what being rich has do do with anything. Plenty of rich folks who could also be roadies on this thread you know. Haven't you seen a the Porsche's on the MLC thread!!!? What's wrong with roadies anyway? BTW, there are plenty of rich douche bag mountain bikers out there you know ; ).


MLC thread? I want to check it out so I can muster a proper sense of outrage before my next sarcastic post.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Now that's a dweebie statement...


FIFY Little Big Meanie!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Now that's a dweebie statement...lol!


I know. I'm a roadie. QED


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

veloborealis said:


> MLC thread? I want to check it out so I can muster a proper sense of outrage before my next sarcastic post.


Is that how you roll?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> I know. I'm a roadie. QED


You a dweeb?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> Is that how you roll?


When I'm not swinging my spiked mace.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

veloborealis said:


> When I'm not swinging my spiked mace.


Didn't your mommy tell you not to play with sharp objects?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Second Childhood. Now I know what it means. 

Tinder...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Inspiration.

(Not the spelling police, honest. My mother was an English teacher.)

Read it and thought yeah, brains and also unearned God-given pure athletic ability. Know people like that. They eat wrong, don't ride much, ride too large/small bikes, are too casual, and kick your a$$. Hate em.

Not really but it used to be aggravating when racing was a serious thing.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

azjeff said:


> Inspiration.
> 
> (Not the spelling police, honest. My mother was an English teacher.)
> 
> ...


Sorry about the spelling. I have some deficits.

I know racers like that too.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> Didn't your mommy tell you not to play with sharp objects?


Yes, dear old mommy. Joan Crawford Mother of the Year Award winner in 1966. May she rest in pieces. Bwaaaahahahaha!

...kidding, kidding...


----------

